# I painted a sign!



## REO (Jun 18, 2011)

I love to paint, but I don't ever do it. I don't know how!

But when Heidi told me she loved my cartoon drawing, and asked me if I could paint it for her new foaling barn, I decided to try!

This is a heavy plank of wood and is quite large!

WHEW!

Forgive the flash






I'm glad it's done & on it's way!






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gosh...now I am in tears again!! I cant wait till it gets here...I want every one to see how talented you are!! Robin words can not explain how thrilled I am with how this turned out...I cant believe you dont paint!! You so should!!Still in tears!! Keep your paints handy cause I would love to have you do the back of those canvas type chairs for the barn.I'll send ya down the canvas!! Id love to send you a big ole baby rocker to paint but that might be a little tough on the old postman!! This is NOW MY FAVORITE THING IN THE BARN.....now it feels complete...except for the new baby of course!!More Tears!!!

For those that dont know, Robin ( correct me if Im wrong )has THIS painting that she did for her colostrum site she set up for all of us...guess its sort of her logo. ITS her own design ..right down to the little diaper pins...my favorite part...I told her how much I loved it and begged her to paint another one for me. Robin being as modest as she is wasnt sure how/if she could do it on such a large scale. I'll let Robin tell you what she finally found to paint it on as I wanted it to be able to be hung outside....now Im not sure I want it out side...its too nice!! Anyway I think there is no way she should not be painting...she is not only a great far away friend, a great Santas Helper,but also a very talented artist. Thank you so much Robin....at a loss for more words


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 18, 2011)

That is fantastic Heidi and Robin!!!! That is beautiful!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 18, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Jun 18, 2011)

That's beautiful. You should be doing it as a business. I know I would want one.!


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2011)

Aw Heidi!





The original one is just a small drawing. I'd never painted it before this.

I think it turned out a lot like the drawing










I hope Peanut likes it!


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2011)

It's darling!



I don't know if I'd want it outside either, it's too nice.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 18, 2011)

OMGosh! It's is darling! I love the diaper on the foal.


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 18, 2011)

It is just beautiful Robin, like so much of your work. You certainly have a great gift and talent.

Dan.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh that's AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 18, 2011)

That's adorable!


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you!





Doing that gave me thought that I could start painting on my little projects I've wanted to do for years!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 19, 2011)

Just lookin at my nice gift again!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 20, 2011)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Grin!!

The diaper is the crowning touch!

Love it.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 20, 2011)

That is simply the cutest danged sign I've ever seen! I LOVE it! Kudos!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Its Here and already diplayed for all to see. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT THANK YOU ROBIN!!


----------



## REO (Jun 21, 2011)

Love ya Heidi! I hope I get to do more craft/art works for you in the future!


----------



## Shari (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG that is adorable and well done!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool Sign, Robin!

You are so talented. I think you are the best,Sis!!

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## REO (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Sis!






I'm going to start painting other little things.

Robin too


----------



## JennyB (Jul 2, 2011)

Robin I have to say you did a really super job on this sign, beautiful! I would love to have a sign painted by you 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 2, 2011)

Robin!!! That is just DARLING!


----------



## REO (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you! It's neat seeing it on the wall in Peanut's stall (Little Ribbie's mare stare thread)





I'm very proud of that!


----------



## Reble (Jul 4, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> Big Grin!!
> 
> The diaper is the crowning touch!
> 
> Love it.



I also agree



that diaper just tops it off.. Love your work..


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 6, 2011)

That is just adorable.



You are so talented.

I want one.


----------

